# Interfaz USB y microcontrolador Texas MSP430F2012



## dark_soul (Abr 26, 2010)

Saludos, necesito hacer diseño de un circuito (proyecto escolar) que tenga la capacidad de desplegar en PC, tengo algunas limitantes.

1.- La laptop no cuenta con puerto serial o paralelo, solamente usb.
2.- Se que existen algunos PIC que manejan USART o UART no se cual de los dos, el problema es que no se utilizar esos PIC, solamente conozco de la familia Texas MSP430 es pequeño 14 pines y no cuenta con USART o UART, conozco de uno de esa familia que si tiene esa opcion pero esta muy sobrado para mi aplicacion aparte de que el encapsulado es montaje superficial, complicandome aun mas.

Debido a mis limitantes estaba pensando en una interfaz USB, solo que no tengo ni idea por donde comenzar y no se que tan viable sea esa opcion.

En caso de que no sea la mejor opcion, tengo entendido que hay un convertidor USB-RS232, ahora mi pregunta seria, si el microcontrolador que utilizo no cuenta con la opcion de comunicacion serial, existe algun integrado que me convierta de paralelo a serial o que alternativa me recomiendan.

Por todo muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2010)

Se puede implementar la comunicacion RS232 en forma de software para los casos en que el micro no cuente con una UART, creo que Texas deberia tener una nota de aplicacion al respecto, y si mal no recuerdo toda la familia MSP tiene UART... seria cuestion de echarse un clavado en la hoja de datos...


----------



## eidtech (Abr 26, 2010)

haz una implementación por software, como bien lo dijo chico. 

Es la mejor opción y bastante sencilla de realizar. Aquí si ocuparias el convertidor USB-Serial RS232.

Podrias implementar USB pero definitivamente ya es mucho mas complicado.

Algunos links..

http://supp.iar.com/Support/?note=88469
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/slaa078a/slaa078a.pdf


----------



## Beamspot (Abr 27, 2010)

FTDI, si sabes inglés, te puede dar varias opciones interesantes.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Abr 29, 2010)

Una solución barata sería hacer una uart por software (esperando manualmente los tiempos) y leyendo de a bits - proceso llamado bitbanging. Esto incrementa la carga del micro (no puede hacer ejecutar otras cosas mientras recibe datos).

Por el tema de usb, se me ocurre que podrías comprar un cable USB para un celular viejo (acá en Argentina están menos de 3 dólares), cortar el cable y usar el conversor USB-TTL que la mayoría posee. De esta forma evitás tener que comprar y soldar integrados SMT como el FTDI posteado anteriormente.

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------

